# Male for breeding



## cwyattsr (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a 3 year male black lab I am interested in breeding. He is hip, knee, eye & EIC clear and I would require the female to have the same clearances. He comes from Sundown Labs in Minnesota and probably has the besting innate marking abilities I have seen. He is whistle trained on sit and come, force fetched, obedience and is currently undergoing hand casting. 

Please contact Chris at (804) 690-0203 if you have any interest.


----------

